# Tru bendz exhaust



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jsalinas98 said:


> So recently purchased tru bendz tubing for my 15 lt and was wondering if anyone else has some experience with finding an intermediate / mid pipe AFTER the resonator. Already have other exhaust parts to complete the system just need an exhaust tubing that has the same 2 bolt flange like the resonator


Welcome board!
Can you explain more?
















Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Jsalinas98 (May 4, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome board!
> Can you explain more?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruze Mid Pipe 1.4L


4whp gains! 30 minute install! Fits Cruze only. This unit replaces the factory mid pipe and 2nd catalytic converter.




zzperformance.com


----------

